
Not a 'math person'? You may be better at learning to code than you think - ozdave
https://eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-03/uow-na022720.php
======
algem
Hmm Math itself is a language. What I find to be a barrier is people’s ability
to abstract ideas into math or rather functions. People with a high aptitude
for learning language may have more early success but I would hypothesis that
as tasks in programming become more complex the engineering / math would play
a greater role in success. I have doubt in this study’s findings.

